# Pipe Dreams



## Twin Peak (Aug 3, 2004)

*Twin Peak's Arm Enhance Program*

This is not going to be a detail of my new program, but rather a journal tracking my progress throughout the program.  It encompasses many ideas contain utilized in Tri-Phase Progressive Training???, and adds in muscle specific theories as well.

It is a six week program with one week of deconditioning; so seven weeks in total.  More than that would result in severe overtraining.

*Current Stats*

BW = 205-210
Stomach = tad over 38"
BF% = ????
Arm = 17 inches (right is slightly less -- haven't fully recovered, I s'pose)

Diet:  I am not really worrying about it.  I certainly don't want to gain fat, but I am not trying to lose either.  First, I am not motivated to do so.  Second, I am enjoying the summer.  SesaThin and H.E.A.T. Stack will keep my all too frequent cheats in check.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 3, 2004)

On with the plan, stan.

Its a 4 day program, and I will be training M, T, W, and Fri.

Monday is my arm intensity day.  We will load intensity over the six weeks.  Yesterday was a good workout, though I was a bit weak:

I started will barbell curls working up to 135 for 6.

Then I moved to skull crushers using 100 pounds (plus the bar) for 8.

Next was, hmmm, what was it?  Oh yeah, heavy DB hammer curls (working up to 60s)then underhand tri pressdowns.

Followed that with machine preacher curls for three sets, then 1 arm overhead DB extensions.

Today, Tuesday, was leg day.  I won't get into any specifics here, but the idea is just maintainence (for the length of the program).  I also did calves, traps, and rear delts.


----------



## bludevil (Aug 3, 2004)

Looking foward to your progress and final results of the Arm Enhance routine


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

Whats the idea with maintenance w/o's for the other bodyparts for the duration of the program?  To spare any further cns load?

 And good luck!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi TP.  I'll be following along to see how this pans out as it's something I would be interested in persuing at some later time.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 3, 2004)

good luck tp..hope ur recovery is going well


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Whats the idea with maintenance w/o's for the other bodyparts for the duration of the program?  To spare any further cns load?
> 
> And good luck!



Partially, yes.  In order to provide the ability to exert the ability to give the arms the extra focus, intensity and load (on a physical and mental level), you need to cut back on the work of the other bodyparts.

Now, I have set up the program so that a fairly new, or detrained lifter can still gain (and I might, as I considered myself slightly detrained).  But in general, if you _really _ want to focus on one or two bodyparts, you should be looking for maintenance on the others.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

Cool. 

 Any chance you can post the whole 7 week plan here?  Or is there something over at Avant on it?  I'd love to get a look at it.


----------



## bludevil (Aug 3, 2004)

While your at it, I need a Chest Enhancement program


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2004)

So we only get to see what your arm workouts look like?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

Easy Jodi, lets see if he can at least keep this journal on the first page for more than a week.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

I want to see the program also


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 3, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> So we only get to see what your arm workouts look like?



I'll post the rest when I have time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 3, 2004)

bludevil said:
			
		

> While your at it, I need a Chest Enhancement program



We can do that.  Quite easily.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Any chance you can post the whole 7 week plan here?  Or is there something over at Avant on it?  I'd love to get a look at it.



It will be posted over time.  And may be tweaked as we go.

In the end, if it works as expected, it'll be an article.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> It will be posted over time.  And may be tweaked as we go.
> 
> In the end, if it works as expected, it'll be an article.


 Attention whore.


----------



## Novo (Aug 4, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Now, I have set up the program so that a fairly new, or detrained lifter can still gain (and I might, as I considered myself slightly detrained).  But in general, if you _really _ want to focus on one or two bodyparts, you should be looking for maintenance on the others.


Please can I have a _Shoulder Enhance by Captain Cavey _ program?

Thanks very much, look forward to hearing back from you


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 4, 2004)

Sure.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Please can I have a _Shoulder Enhance by Captain Cavey _ program?
> 
> Thanks very much, look forward to hearing back from you


That's what I need too


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 4, 2004)

Wednesday, Day 3, Week 1: Chest, Back, and light Arms.

Today, is density training day.  I use a modified Ed Staley EDT.  I use it for arms, for a specific reason: lifting for density here, will work synergistically with Monday's intensity and Friday's Volume workout (note that frequency is not manipulated/loaded during this program).

I also use density training for chest and back.  Why?  Any decent chest/back program will work fine, but I like using an EDT-like program here because it keeps the time down when the amount of total work (for chest, back, bis, and tris) is rather high.

So for my first density period, I alternated between incline bench presses and barbell rows for 20 minutes.  In 20 minutes, after warm-ups, I can get 7 sets of each.  I used 225 for both the incline and row, and I hit 40 reps and 37 reps, respectively.  The concept here (I don't want to get into a full dissertation of EDT) is to keep the weight constant and increase the total number of reps from week to week, in the same period of time.  Number of sets is irrelevant.

Then for my second period (which was 15 minutes) I did flat bench on a plate loaded machine.  I used 2 plates per side.  I alternated that with pullups.  I got 44 and 23 reps respectively, spread out over 5 sets.

Then was my arm training period.  Arms were obviously hit as secondary muscles already, so little warm-up was needed.  Then over a twenty minute period I alternated close grip bench (185) with seated DB curls (50s).  I did six sets of each (as by now I was winded and needed longer to recover).  By the time I got to arms, I was fatigued, and I didn't even feel these exercises in the arms; didn't get the slightest pump.  I expected this, actually, bit thought I should make note of it here.  This is a shortened arm workout that is meant to exploit some of the benefits of density, and bridge the Monday and Friday workout, so that frequency is high.

In general today, I had an excellent workout.  Motivation was high and I pushed hard (my workout partner even commented on it, so I know my drive is back).  That said, I left some in the tank.  When doing an EDT over 6 weeks, you will hit a wall after 3-4 weeks, if you let it all hang out right away.  So I left some room for improvement and by by three, I will let it loose.

So there you have it.

Oh, just briefly, yesterday was legs.  I did leg presses working up to 10 plates per side, and supersetted with 1 1/4 leg curls.  Then I did 3 sets of hack squats working up to 3 plates per side.  My knees felt particularly good.  Then I alternated calves and shrugs, and finished up with bent over lateral raises.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's what I need too



How about we all wait to see if my theories are right first, and then when they are (because of course they will be) we apply it to various bodyparts.

Again, however, you need to be willing to put improvements to other areas on hold.  A minor inconvenience for a 6 week period, IMO.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

Well seeing everything in my life is on hold right now, 6 weeks for other bodyparts won't hurt


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 4, 2004)

Despite the fact that this is an arm enhance program, my chest and legs are sore as hell.  That goes to show you how underwhelming my workouts have been for the past few months, and how the fire is back.

Tomorrow is an off-day, btw, and then I hit light shoulders on Friday.  Friday is also my arm volume loading day.


----------



## Novo (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm glad you've lit that fire inside yourself again, and that you are enjoying training. It's good to read along 

Watching you prep toward a comp would be inspiring indeed ... still on the cards?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 4, 2004)

On the cards, or in the cards?

Hmmm, dunno.

Yeah, I want to, but I am nowhere near where I'd want to be for that so its still some time away.  Perhaps fall '05.

Training has really been fun this week, thankfully.  Though I am looking forward to tomorrow's day off.

But man, my chest is sore.  I just ordered a big ass dish of seafood fra diovolo, so that will be yummy.


----------



## Novo (Aug 4, 2004)

As in 'ordered dinner because I am still at work"? No no bad dog, how can this be wise? Isn't R&R a pivotal part of effective training, in this case, evenings casa Peak and a home-cooked dinner (you should try a whey and zucchini shake, mmmm  )

Or have I got my time-zones all wrong and I've misunderstood, hence talking nonsense? It happens ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 4, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> As in 'ordered dinner because I am still at work"? No no bad dog, how can this be wise? Isn't R&R a pivotal part of effective training, in this case, evenings casa Peak and a home-cooked dinner (you should try a whey and zucchini shake, mmmm  )
> 
> Or have I got my time-zones all wrong and I've misunderstood, hence talking nonsense? It happens ...



Nope, on the money.

But I'll have you know that Mrs. Peak is an excellent cook, and I need not rely on whey and, well, whey.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 4, 2004)

I really really like the sound of your training TP. I am curious as to what kind of results you're going to get. Training something for 20 minutes and trying to increase the # of reps respectively each week I think is a great idea.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2004)

Its certainly an effective program.  As I mentioned above, however, that is not an original idea of mine, but rather a form of EDT (Escalating Density Training) which is something Ed Staley designed (I believe) and advocates.

And btw, my chest is even more sore today.

Since today is an off day, I am going to keep carbs relatively low, and protein high.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2004)

*Friday, Week 1*

Well, today was volume training (though volume was low, since this is a progressive program).

First, I did three sets of shoulder presses.  I used a plate loaded machine (because of the cuff) but would recommend use of barbells or dumbbells.

While I did these, I warmed up bis and tris nicely.

Then I supersetted cambered bar curls (plates on each side) with reverse grip one arm pushdowns.  Now here I recommend overhead DB presses, but I can't do them heavy because of the cuff, so I wanted to use the cable overhead press, but it was busted.

After three sets with moderate intensity, I moved to a superset of machine preacher curls (plate loaded) with V-bar pressdowns.  Also three sets of inch.

I then polished off the upper arms with one arm cable hammer curls, and one arm cable tri kickbacks.

Excellent drive and motivation, and an excellent workout, despite 4 hours sleep.  Great pump, good vascularity, and I can literally feel the arms growing.  Whey and 2 bagels post workout means that I will grow, or get fat.  Either way.

I haven't mentioned my supplementation, so hear goes.

* Multi (when I can remember)
* 4-6 grams of fish oil
* SesaThin
* H.E.A.T. Stack
* The TP Pre/During Workout blend (LeptiGen MASS, Arginine, ALA, ALCAR, and GO.)
* LeptiGen Rebirth


----------



## Novo (Aug 6, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Excellent drive and motivation, and an excellent workout, despite 4 hours sleep.  Great pump, good vascularity, and I can literally feel the arms growing


Already   Are you winding us up? Maybe it's a caveman thing, they needed to be able to rely on extra arm strength at short notice ... you know, when dragging very large animals back to the cave or something?

Genetic freak indeed


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds good, TP... its awesome to have that kind of motivation with such little sleep, too.  Thats a great sign.  Normally if i dont sleep well i feel like crap in the gym.

 And does the cuff still bother you, or are you just being cautious?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeah, the cuff still bothers me, from time to time.  I can tell it ain't 100%.  And its 3 days shy of a year since my surgery.

Novo, mostly I was just winding you up.  Interesting that you bit.


----------



## Novo (Aug 6, 2004)

Ah, so we're progressing to PUBLIC humiliation now? Nice. I'll take that challenge, and raise you.


Did I mention I am a witch? A pox on your arm growth Sir ....


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2004)

Your poxes must work in reverse, I am up 5/8 inch already.


----------



## Novo (Aug 7, 2004)

That will be the glutamine no doubt 

Great news though, 5/8 is a huge increase when starting from a base of 13" - I'm sure you look amazing. You go bro!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2004)

TP you certainly have met your match with Novo!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2004)

Novo must be getting confused about which measurement applies to what, 13" is not the measurement of my arms.


----------



## Novo (Aug 8, 2004)

Come now, don't be so hard on yourself. I know you feel self-conscious about your skinny legs, but honestly - your quads ARE more than 13", I'm sure of it 

Hey, I had an idea. Why don't you try a super-effective herbal test boosting supp, I hear it's even more anabolic than the real thing. I'm sure you'll be able to find one somewhere ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2004)

Ouch.


----------



## Novo (Aug 8, 2004)

Tough love baby, tough love. I happen to know you're familiar with the concept.



You ALMOST got me there, my natural girly inclination was to feel mean for winding you up and to point out that you have great legs.

Learning from the best, I fought that urge


----------



## Monolith (Aug 8, 2004)

Novo, you testing out neghits with TP?


----------



## Novo (Aug 8, 2004)

Well, since you and I have read the same "research" on this matter, you know that only works with the genetic superstars of this world ... born beautiful and horribly spoilt as a result! Apparently a lifetime of compliments, of being treated a certain way due to good looks, and of getting away with murder because of it ... apparently these things ruin you. Personally, I wouldn't know.


Now, if I understand it right, this doesn't apply to TP. He's self-made, not born this way  So no, no neghits ... just a light uppercut aiming for his _very_ healthy self-esteem!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2004)

Neghits?

Hmm, fighting right back.  Not falling for the feigned hurt fellings.  Damn, she learns fast.

Actually, though my "ouch" was not in reference to the dig against me. It was the other dig....


----------



## Novo (Aug 8, 2004)

Negative hits - apparently a way to pick up hotties, through insults not the fawning compliments they are used to. 

Mono was implying that by insulting your legs, as opposed to ooooohing over your upper body etc, that I was trying to chat you up


----------



## Monolith (Aug 8, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Actually, though my "ouch" was not in reference to the dig against me. It was the other dig....


 She's got more balls than i do.


----------



## Novo (Aug 9, 2004)

Sí, tengo realmente cojones muy grandes


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2004)

Picturing you speak spanish with an english (or even aussie) accent had me rolling.

Mono, that's good -- I wouldn't want you trying to "chat me up."


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2004)

Day 1, Week 2.

After a full week, my weight and waist are the same (despite all the bagels).  And my arms are actually 1/8 to 1/4 smaller.  Which is an interesting phenomenon, which might indicate overtraining.  Must keep an eye on this.

Despite this, strength was up considerably today.  For example, on straight bar curls I did 138 for 8 (six last week) and then I did a drop set of 115 x 4.  Next set was 155 for 6, and then a drop.  The drops are because, if you recall, Monday is the intensity training day.  So I added in two drop sets for bis and two for tris.  Felt dandy.  I think strength was up on just about every set today.

One of the things I am pondering (we shall see) is that the arm-enhance 6 week plan might need to be broken up with a week of decon in the middle, to prevent overtraining, and encourage growth.  I will know better, when I get there.


----------



## Novo (Aug 9, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> And my arms are actually 1/8 to 1/4 smaller.  Which is an interesting phenomenon, which might indicate overtraining.  Must keep an eye on this.


To me it indicates an effective pox.

Would you like me to reverse it? I could ... for a price ...


----------



## Novo (Aug 9, 2004)

Actually, I take that back. I just re-read your w/o from this morning ... if you're curling 155 with a straight bar for reps, you don't need any help from the magic kingdom. That's quite disgusting, stop it at once please


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2004)

Pox my arse.

I laugh at your pox.  Ahahahahahaha!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Mono, that's good -- I wouldn't want you trying to "chat me up."


 Hey, if you prefer women with large testicals, thats _none_ of my business.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> To me it indicates an effective pox.


 

 Despite the pox, the weights are lookin good, TP.  How could you be overtraining this soon, though?  Youve only been at it a week, and you said you were in somewhat of a detrained condition to begin with.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2004)

Good question.

I don't think I am, actually.  Just something to take note of.  Usually from excessive volume/frequency you would expect an increase in size, which is just cell volume, not true hypertrophy.  However, it could just be excessive trauma, and an inability to repair.  Again, like I said, just something to take note of.  For now.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Maybe you need some glutamine.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2004)

It would certainly help with my recovery.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 10, 2004)

Today was legs days.  Same as I outlined last week.  I was stronger today, working up to 10 plates per side on the leg press (haven't done that in a while).  It was a good workout, and legs are starting to fill out nicely, actually.

I found a bagel place that has low carb bagels, so I had two of those after my whey.  No idea what the macros are, but I'll just assume they ain't terrible.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

900lbs 

 What kind of leg press machine do you use?  Personally my weights vary by a _lot_ depending on what type of press a gym has.

 And are you leg pressing because its the least taxing leg movement?  I mean, instead of doing something like squats or deadlifts.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 10, 2004)

Deads don't hit legs much (except SLDL and hamstrings).

Squats will be saved for after the arm-enhance (as you surmissed).

Usually I can work up to 12-13 plates per side, regardless of which type -- I am referring to the standard sled.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2004)

Day 3 week 2 (yesterday).

Letd talk about yesterdays diet.  I know I know better but after lunch around 12:30, I did not eat until 10 pm.  In short I wasn't hungry until I got home, and I figured the depleted state would do me good.  Then on the way home I thought a nice small piece of steak would do me good, and it was a nice night, so sitting outside while grilling was a fine idea.

So I get home, and the only steak is a 1.5 pound london broil.  No biggie, I could eat the rest for lunch.  So I start the grill and there just happens to be a glass full of shiraz left in the bottle.  I drink that while grilling and crack open another bottle to have a bit with my steak.

Needless to say, 30 minutes later, I had finished four (large) glasses, and the entire friggin steak.

You know what? It was good.

Okay, on to todays workout.  Well, I can easily say that the wednesday workout is the longest, the toughest and the most draining.  And for today, I had to cut it short as I am heading into manhattan for a seminar (literally -- I am on the train as I type this.

So I did the full first edt session, and I did one less set than last week but beat the total number of reps by 2 on incline bench and 5 on barbell rows.

I skipped the second session and instead of the arm session I just supersetted some cable pressdowns and curls to get a light pump.

There you have it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2004)

what are ya giving a seminar on???


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

1.5lbs steak   Feel like grazing the pasture yet?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2004)

Actually, I stayed in NYC for dinner last night and had an 18 oz steak as well.

Patrick -- nothing interesting (law related) and I was not giving it,


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

Mmmm... london broil is definitely something thats easy to overindulge in. I had a similar grilling experience last night, minus the grape juice (although im close to cleaning out every other beverage in my refridgerator so as to make more room for chocolate carb countdown milk. fucking layne).


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, I have been drinking that stuff for months.  Makes for an awesome blended protein shake too.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah... unfortunately my CC cut is slowly turning into a CC bulk thanks to it.  btw, have you tried any of those sugar/calorie free dressings?  None of the stores near me sell it, and ive heard from a few people who've tried it that it tastes like death in a bottle.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2004)

Friday -- the end of week 2.

Well, today was my volume day.  Meaning, its the same workout as last week (three exercises for bis supersetted with three for tris).  Week one, it was three sets each (9 sets per BP).  Today was 4 sets each (12 sets per BP).  This was a tough workout, and I am having trouble imagining how weeks 5 and 6 will feel.  Strength was up nicely over last friday (I can't really compare the different arm workouts, so its only week by week).  This is indicative to me that I am still progressing, and not overtraining.  On most sets, I added 2 reps over last week.  By the middle of the workout, strength was the same as last week, which is to be expected given the added volume.

I had a great pump today, and post workout, my arms looked and felt huge.  I am truly enjoying this planl; but then, training arms has always been fun for me.  I think I can really use the next two days off, so I am looking forward to that.

It was suggested to me that Sytenhance would be a great addition to this plan.  While I agree, I am testing this plan now, and I don't want any confounding factors.

I am thinking that I really need to up my protein intake, at this point, given the potentiality of overtraining.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Yeah... unfortunately my CC cut is slowly turning into a CC bulk thanks to it.  btw, have you tried any of those sugar/calorie free dressings?  None of the stores near me sell it, and ive heard from a few people who've tried it that it tastes like death in a bottle.



Walden Farms?  I like them.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow, up 2 reps after just a week is really nice.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah, I am definitely pleased with the strength gains so far.  Monday's intensity workout should be quite telling.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 16, 2004)

Okay, some interesting stuff is happening, and I do not think it training related.  First, all measurements (after two full weeks) are status quo (stomach, weight and arms).  Despite that, however, my arms look bigger (as do my chest and shoulders), and I look a tad leaner.  And its not just me, a friend commented today as well.  And, oddly, my stomach looks fatter.  What is going on?  I have not a clue.

Today was my third intensity workout (week 3, day 1) and it was a great workout.  Strength was up again, and I added in even more drop sets.  Again I either increased the weight, or nailed an extra rep or two.

Also this week, instead of just 2 scoops of whey post workout, I am having three scoops plus a large scoop of LeptiGen MASS.  So this should help growth and recovery some.

Also, I now have a fridge in my office, so I loaded up this weekend.  I brought in a HUGE duffle bag worth of food including:

2% cottage cheese
FF Cream Cheese (for my low carb bagels)]
turkey breast, chicken breast, ww wraps, jalepenoes
low carb rye bread
fiber one
low carb cereal
diet soda
low carb skim milk

I already had oatmeal, whey isolate, tuna and a variety of supplements.  

So, basically, this is a good day!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

lmfao, im taking it thats not the typical foot tall office refridgerator? 

 good psychology to use on clients, though.  make 'em think youre in the office 24/7!  errr, wait...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 16, 2004)

Nah, its a mini; I just lack well.

I have a whole draw for my supps as well.

Mono -- its a good thing you read this, or else I'd just be talking to myself!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh bah.........You know I read it, I just have nothin to say right now.  

I can be your cheerleader if you want?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

See?  I knew he was an attention whore.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 16, 2004)

Of course I am.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

I also read it every day(or every time its updated.).  Just dont comment, because what the hell can you learn from me?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

No swelling his head anymore than it already is!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No swelling his head anymore than it already is!




 I read it too.  I just never post anything because I am not an interesting persona nd have nothing interesting to say.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I also read it every day(or every time its updated.).  Just dont comment, because what the hell can you learn from me?



You'd be suprised.  Sometimes it is a seemingly basic/innocuous question that causes one to consider/reconsider and challenge ones own preconceived notions.

And Jodi, shaddup.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

> And Jodi, shaddup.


I'm going to do the childish thing here. 

NannerNanner You can't make me.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 16, 2004)

your office fridge is way better stocked than my home fridge. what's with all the low carb stuff? are high carb days off the schedule?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

I think all he's cycling right now is vineyards.


----------



## Novo (Aug 17, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Okay, some interesting stuff is happening, and *I do not think it training related*.  First, all measurements (after two full weeks) are status quo (stomach, weight and arms).  Despite that, however, my arms look bigger (as do my chest and shoulders), and I look a tad leaner.  And its not just me, a friend commented today as well.  And, oddly, my stomach looks fatter.  What is going on?  I have not a clue.


Que? What are you saying here? Don't be lazy, hypothesize for your readers so that we can learn. You're leaner (except your jelly belly), is this due to diet? Gremlins? Voodoo? Or .... could it be my pox?




> Sometimes it is a seemingly basic/innocuous question that causes one to consider/reconsider and challenge ones own preconceived notions


So I'm helping here, right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 17, 2004)

1) I eat lots of low carb foods, because I get plenty of carbs already.

2) Novo, I really just don't know.  I am leaning towards it being the gremlins, or your pox.  Bitch.

3) Mono, how correct you are.  I am also cycling eggplant parm heros.

4) Jodi, shaddup.


----------



## Novo (Aug 17, 2004)

Now, is that any way to persuade me to lift said pox? Come now, you are smarter than that.

Keep a close eye on your love handles over the next week my friend, for while I distract you with strength increases in all arm work ... so may I extend the curse elsewhere. Did Mama Peak never teach you not to fool with white witches down under?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 17, 2004)

Two can play at that game.

Would you like me to have _another_ plate dropped on your foot?


----------



## bludevil (Aug 17, 2004)

If your stomach continues to grow or stay at current rate, have you considered taking either Ab-solved or Lipo ultra to combat or are you going to stick with heat and sesathin. Just asking cause these products shouldn't intefere with your arm enhance program and skewing the results.


----------



## Novo (Aug 17, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Two can play at that game.
> 
> Would you like me to have _another_ plate dropped on your foot?


Nice work - that _almost_ elicited a typical "Oh! How could you pick on a broken foot, I'm just a poor defenseless l'il girl, treat me sweet" bla bla.

But I have learnt.

Go ahead, do your worst. I'll pit my newfound extreme care and attention when changing plates against your self-admitted weakness for the finer things in life (buckets of red wine, a glass of port at the end of an evening, half a cow on the grill) any day - for this is how I am playing my stomach games with you. Didn't you recognise the voice whispering in your ear as you enjoyed more steak than you planned? That voice was mine ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 17, 2004)

I have created a monster.


----------



## Novo (Aug 17, 2004)

... and so the student becomes the master  Look on my jibes as testament to your skills. Dulce et decorum est ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 17, 2004)

I said monster, not master.

Do not fret, I still know the weak spots, I just have chosen not to expose them yet.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 17, 2004)

bludevil said:
			
		

> If your stomach continues to grow or stay at current rate, have you considered taking either Ab-solved or Lipo ultra to combat or are you going to stick with heat and sesathin. Just asking cause these products shouldn't intefere with your arm enhance program and skewing the results.



I will probably use one or the other, when I do a short cut in a few weeks.

I am also thinking of adding PhenoGen back in to prevent (hopefully) fat gain.


----------



## bludevil (Aug 17, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I will probably use one or the other, when I do a short cut in a few weeks.
> 
> I am also thinking of adding PhenoGen back in to prevent (hopefully) fat gain.



Just wondering, given your caveman genetics, does absoloved or lipo work for you?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 17, 2004)

Not as well as most folks report.  And, oddly enough, there have been times when each has worked well, and times when I noticed very little.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh yeah.  I forgot to tell you about the shitty leg workout I had today.  It was, well, shitty.

Leg presses went fine, but my right knee started acting up so I had to reduce the weight some, and then reduce it significantly for hacks.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 17, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I am also thinking of adding PhenoGen back in to prevent (hopefully) fat gain.



did it in the past? 
it did jack sh. for me.
I claim cave kinship.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> did it in the past?
> it did jack sh. for me.
> I claim cave kinship.


I think its helping me with my pig out weekends.  I'm maintaining and adding in refeed days on the weekend and I'm not gaining anything.  I think Spook said that it won't do much for those that are already considered lean and trying to lose more bodyfat.  I haven't tried it while dieting.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 17, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> did it in the past?
> it did jack sh. for me.
> I claim cave kinship.



I did not help much when I was on vacation (I think my review is at the beginning of this thread).

But then I seemed to lean out quickly after when I resumed dieting.  Spook hypothesized that it took longer than expected to kick in.

Or it could be the caveman genes.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 18, 2004)

Day 3, week 3.  Chest, Back, and (light) Arms.

Well, I have finally regained the size, thickness and density that I normally carry.  I haven't had that "look" for a while, but it is back.  This workout paired with my regained drive in the gym has whipped that back in shape.

Now, if Novo could just remove that "steak and wine* hex....

Today was another intense workout.  I upped the weight on inclines, so total reps were down, but that's okay.  All other exercises, total reps increased from last week.

The arm part was interesting, because I a really thinking my arms do not have the sufficient rest time to grow.  Despite that, I am still seeing regular and significant strength increases, so my arms are adapting.  I might have to seriously split up this Arm Enhance, so that I its 3 weeks on, 1 off, 3 on, 1 off.  But I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh, for anyone interested, we host live chats every so often on Avant, with various topics.

Tomorrow, I am hosting it at 10 pm Eastern, and the topic is Carb Cycling and TP-PT, and optimizing each.


----------



## Novo (Aug 18, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Well, I have finally regained the size, thickness and density that I normally carry.  I haven't had that "look" for a while, but it is back.  This workout paired with my regained drive in the gym has whipped that back in shape.
> 
> Now, if Novo could just remove that "steak and wine* hex....


I want to call a truce. We could try playing nice for a while instead, it comes more naturally to a sweetie like me anyway.







Or not - did you bite??  This way is much more fun. Oh, and Steve? It's a summer's evening with you right now, yes ... time for a little R&R outside on the deck ... some time at the grill ... warming a glass of red in your hand as you smell the juicy steak. And you just know how well a glass of port would go down after that, right?

Enjoy my friend, enjoy. It's really the only point to life.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2004)

Gimp away little girl.

Your jealousy over my enjoyment of a nice glass (or bottle, or two) of Shiraz, does not phase me.

Day off today.  Nuff said.


----------



## Novo (Aug 19, 2004)

Please define "gimp" in this context, I am unsure how offended I should be? Thanks


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2004)

Very.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Fix your sig TP.
http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35451


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2004)

Done, thanks.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, my arms are starting to look much more impressive -- when pumped.  Today's volume workout was awesome.  Strength was up on the first exercise, and down on the others -- likely because of the increased volume -- today was 5 sets per exercise, or 15 sets each for bis and tris.  I was exhausted, and pumped, and it felt great, albeit draining.  For the next 5-6 hours I will be eating a ton.

Well, I have decided that I need a week of rest next week to allow the arms to grow.  I will post stats Monday, and then the following Monday.  My rest week will include 4 low volume workouts staying away from failure using compound lifts and NO direct arm work.  We shall see what happens.

Then I will complete weeks 4-6, then another similar rest/deload week.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 23, 2004)

So this is my mid-arm-cycle-deconditioning-growth week.

Ahhh.

I woke up this morning bloated from the extra food and beverages of the weekend.  In fact, I was up about 5 pounds, and my definition/vascularity was blurred.  On the bright side, my arms were up a quarter inch, though this could just be the bloat.  I am hoping, actually, that with the week off, next monday they will tape at 17 1/2 inches (which will be up 1/2 inch).

My decon routine today was two sets of each of the following:

Bench Press
Dips (wide)
Bent over lateral raises
Standing Barbell Press
Calves


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Mono -- its a good thing you read this, or else I'd just be talking to myself!



Another lurker checking in.  Actually, I was away for a while and haven't been lurking, but I'm all caught up now. Let the lurking recommence (that's "start again", Novo   ).


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 25, 2004)

I got bored, talking to myself.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Novo (Aug 25, 2004)

He's looking for sympathy Prem, don't rise to it


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

I think he is just bored here at IM.  We dont "tickle" his brain like the peeps over at Avant.


----------



## Novo (Aug 25, 2004)

And Cap'n D? I speaka de English you cheeky bugger!


But I speak the _proper_ version see, the Queen's own - not the Americanised nonsense. Hence sometimes I struggle. Even when our friend the legal eagle speaks (which is odd, I still maintain language should matter to him) ...


----------



## Novo (Aug 25, 2004)

Nope, it's not his brain he wants tickling. He likes the ladiesss attention


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Novo (Aug 25, 2004)

Put on a blonde wig and pretend Prem? Keep his interest spiked?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

LOL!  I dont think so.

Post some pics of your sexy self in here.


----------



## Novo (Aug 25, 2004)

The attention I give him is the wrong kind unfortunately, I like to ride him hard.

... ah, that expression may not translate? I've got a sneaky suspicion it may be taken the wrong way by some of IM's naughtier minds?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Yea, I have a naughty mind..  Would you like to ride me hard too? 

No, it translates fine.  I know what you mean.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> The attention I give him is the wrong kind unfortunately, I like to ride him hard.



Since when is _that_ the wrong kind of attention.

Nope, I wasn't looking for attention, but I could here my own voice echo in here.

Anyway, enough of this nonesense and bantering, that is not what I meant either.

UPDATE: MIDDLE OF DELOAD WEEK

Okay, so I took some measurements today, my weight and waist are back down (i.e. the bloat is now gone) and that is despite all the nice red, last night.

Arm size is still up however, so that is a good sign.  Tuesday I trained as follows:

Pulldowns
Seated Cable Row
Leg Extensions
1 Leg Leg Presses
Hamstring curls

Yesterday was a day off, and today was much like Monday.  Today weas interesting as I worked in with a woman who literally made me look small.  She was large, with full muscles, thick, and ripped.  Her shoulders popped, and her wingspan was extraordinary.  So, it was no suprise to find out that she was 10 days out from a show -- a pro qualifier.  And three weeks she is competing in Spain for the World (Classic?).  Anyway, it was very cool talking to her about training philosophies, and diet.

Thankfully, she wasn't as strong as me.   She was doing incline DB presses with 70s, however, which is mighty impressive _especially _ being one week out from a show.


----------



## Novo (Aug 26, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Nope, I wasn't looking for attention, but I could here my own voice echo in here.
> 
> Anyway, enough of this nonesense and bantering, that is not what I meant either.


You're whining like a pom. No riding, no nonsense, no banter? Just what is it you DO want then Mr.Picky?

And hey, I asked that you didn't let on we trained together today - you know, in case the competition get wind of my condition ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2004)

A pom?

You misunderstood, riding is fine.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2004)

Being the internet stalker that I am, it was easy to find the woman who I trained with this morning:

http://www.stormpages.com/fbbwest/twx_USA01093_15.html

http://www.colettenelson.com/photo-gallery.htm


----------



## Novo (Aug 26, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> A pom?
> 
> You misunderstood, riding is fine.


Tsk, tsk - I've explained this once before. Clearly not a memorable experience for you.

Prisoner Of (her) Majesty - acronym used by Aussies to describe the English (originally sent over here as convicts, ie "detained at her majesty's pleasure", prisoners). Used mainly in the phrase "whinging poms" ... as, for reasons unknown, they tend to think we complain a lot.


And yikes, she has crazy arms.

Admit it, she out-curled you, right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2004)

I admit nothing.

Actually, we only trained chest together, but based on what she was benching, I doubt she can curl what I do.

That said, I have what, 60 or so pounds on her.


----------



## Novo (Aug 26, 2004)

Inclines with 70's, for real? Damn I wish you hadn't told us that. Most of the *guys* at my place use less than that ... nope, hardcore it ain't


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Being the internet stalker that I am, it was easy to find the woman who I trained with this morning:
> 
> http://www.stormpages.com/fbbwest/twx_USA01093_15.html
> 
> http://www.colettenelson.com/photo-gallery.htm


Nice  

I would love to workout with Christine but I'd never be able to keep up with her.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Inclines with 70's, for real? Damn I wish you hadn't told us that. Most of the *guys* at my place use less than that ... nope, hardcore it ain't



Yeah, impressive weights indeed.  And she was disappointed, because she used 80s the week prior.  Regardless, a week out from a show that is mighty impressive.

Lucky for my ego, I was using 140s on the incline for 8 prior to surgery.  And I could probably do 100 or 110s now.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Nice
> 
> I would love to workout with Christine but I'd never be able to keep up with her.



Yeah you could.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, reading the last few posts here just gave my ego a good roundhouse kick to the nuts.

 Hey TP, i havent checked over at Avant, but did SJ get a log up?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Wow, reading the last few posts here just gave my ego a good roundhouse kick to the nuts.
> 
> Hey TP, i havent checked over at Avant, but did SJ get a log up?


  You haven't seen her squat deadlift


----------



## Monolith (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You haven't seen her squat deadlift


  i dont think i want to


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2004)

ShadowJack?  Was he supposed to?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Today weas interesting as I worked in with a woman who literally made me look small.  She was large, with full muscles, thick, and ripped.  Her shoulders popped, and her wingspan was extraordinary.  So, it was no suprise to find out that she was 10 days out from a show -- a pro qualifier.  And three weeks she is competing in Spain for the World (Classic?).



Hmmm, I'm going to be in Spain at that time.  Know any of the details of the show?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> And Cap'n D? I speaka de English you cheeky bugger!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> ShadowJack?  Was he supposed to?


 No idea.  I thought you mentioned that he (or maybe it was someone else) might post one.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2004)

Regarding what?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 30, 2004)

Time to update.  I had my mid-cycle week of deconditioning.  And, what happened?

I lost the 1/4 inch I previously gained.  Things that make you go, hmmm.  Do what's the reason?  Did Novo's hex finally kick in?  Could be.  Or it could be sarcoplasmic reduction.  Or it could be that I wasn't really needing a week off, and I should have just stuck to the plan.  Hard to say.  Any ideas?

Well, today was my intensity day, and I backed off a bit, not doing any drop sets.  Strength was down at first, but then after I got going, strength was actually up some.  Interesting.  For my heavy set of straight bar curls I did 165 for 4 reps.  Cheated a tad.

I also ended up fat and bloated again; damn weekend barbeques.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Regarding what?


 wtf

 The CHAT!  haha, im guessing he didnt.




			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Time to update.  I had my mid-cycle week of deconditioning.  And, what happened?
> 
> I lost the 1/4 inch I previously gained. Things that make you go, hmmm. Do what's the reason? Did Novo's hex finally kick in? Could be. Or it could be sarcoplasmic reduction. Or it could be that I wasn't really needing a week off, and I should have just stuck to the plan. Hard to say. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


 Weird.  Im thinking it has to be sarcoplasmic reduction... since there's no way you'd lose (or gain) a quarter inch that quick.  That'd explain why your strength was relatively unchanged (or even increased), too.  It'll probably come back right quick once you spend less time at the BBQ's and more time in the gym.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 30, 2004)

Very funny.  But I suspect you are right.  Still, I think the week off was unnecessary.

Oh, you are talking about the log of the chat.  No, I wasn't expecting him to post it, I was telling you that he likely had it and could email it, if you wanted.  That said, it was a shitty chat, with very, very few questions.  I guess I answered everything before.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

That sucks.  I had a few questions if i had made it to the chat... but now ive forgotten them.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

Whoa.  I just saw that D_Sade is leaving Avant... that fucking sucks.  WTF is Mike looting him for?  Mike's making enough goddamn money... heh.  At least Team Avant is finally going to congregate in one place, though.  Although, based on the pastimes of some of you guys, im not sure if thats so great for business.  There might be more time spent sampling liquor than sesathin.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats why.. Mike has more money.  All about the green


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah, i guess... at least Spook is still there.  And you, Steve.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

Mono likes to play with chemicals.. hire him.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 31, 2004)

rofl, if they hired me id quickly kill myself from utter lack of knowledge.  id be trying to do rails of sesathin.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 2, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Yeah, i guess... at least Spook is still there.  And you, Steve.



Gee thanks.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 6, 2004)

Sup Steveo, the shoulder giving you any grief anymore?

Also, while i'm here, how the fuck do i delete private messages? I've tried going into them and deleting them but it tells me i can't till i empty it, which is fuckin' dumb. There's no obvious "delete" button.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2004)

Welcome back, chief.

Shoulder is doing well, now that we are more than a year out (can you believe it?).  It still acts up from time to time, but I am pretty sure this is scar tissue and not the injury; I am just too damn scared to find out.  Strength has plateaued, but I can do full ROM on the bench with 245 for 10-12 reps.  I doubt I will ever do much more than this.

I still go very light on all shoulder pressing movements, except one hammer strength machine that I can really load up, for some reason.

How is your training going?


----------



## Monolith (Sep 6, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Welcome back, chief.
> 
> Shoulder is doing well, now that we are more than a year out (can you believe it?). It still acts up from time to time, but I am pretty sure this is scar tissue and not the injury; I am just too damn scared to find out. Strength has plateaued, but I can do full ROM on the bench with 245 for 10-12 reps. I doubt I will ever do much more than this.
> 
> ...


 You suck at journaling.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Sup Steveo, the shoulder giving you any grief anymore?
> 
> Also, while i'm here, how the fuck do i delete private messages? I've tried going into them and deleting them but it tells me i can't till i empty it, which is fuckin' dumb. There's no obvious "delete" button.


Where the fuck have you been?    Just leaving like that and popping in when you feel like it sheeeshsh, the nerve of some people.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 7, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> You suck at journaling.



Screw you.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Screw you.


 Just waiting for the pox to wear off, eh?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 7, 2004)

LOL.

Yeah, I think she screwed me.  Actually, I have just deviated some from my weekly plans (last week I skipped legs, worked too late and fought off a cold), and yesterday I didn't train at all.

This morning, however, my arms measured 17 1/4 inches, and I curled 165 x 4.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> This morning, however, my arms measured 17 1/4 inches, and I curled 165 x 4.



Show off.

Training is meh. Progressing (albeit legs incredibly slowly) but i'm still a length away from the strength i had pre-holiday and pre-singularity.

Eating is meh. Too much junk. Probably putting on more fat than i'd like but i've enjoyed my summer too much (for the most part).

Gonna try and get online more often now.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Where the fuck have you been?



There and back to see how far it was.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 7, 2004)

How far was it?


----------



## Monolith (Sep 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> Yeah, I think she screwed me. Actually, I have just deviated some from my weekly plans (last week I skipped legs, worked too late and fought off a cold), and yesterday I didn't train at all.
> 
> This morning, however, my arms measured 17 1/4 inches, and I curled 165 x 4.


 Thats 70lbs more than i curled today, same reps.  Maybe i'm the one whose been poxed this whole time.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> How far was it?



About 18lbs.


----------



## Novo (Sep 7, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Thats 70lbs more than i curled today, same reps.  Maybe i'm the one whose been poxed this whole time.


Well, not by me at least - I like you, remember?




			
				Pox Boy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think she screwed me. Actually, I have just deviated some from my weekly plans


And magic works in mysterious ways doesn't it big fella? Not only the physical, maybe I'm messing with your mind and your motivation hey? Devil on your shoulder recently perhaps.

Of course, had you agreed to my suggestion we call a truce and play nicely ...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

TCD, killer sig!  (IE:Inclines) lol


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> There and back to see how far it was.


I hope you plan on sticking around 

I hate to say it but, I think I actually missed your wise cracks and smart remarks.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 8, 2004)

Trained Chest and Back today; no light arms, since I trained them yesterday.

I did the 20 minute EDT session, with 245 on the incline and 235 for barbell rows.  I got 34 reps for each (across seven sets).

Tomorrow is off, then Friday is my volume day, which I expect will suck badly.  Then one more week, and then I need to figure out what is next.  I think a 4 week Volume Phase from TP-PT with the first two weeks being coordinated with a Quick Cut, and the last two weeks doing 2 per day splits and Carb Cycling.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 9, 2004)

What, no cardio?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2004)

Twice a day.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Twice a day.


   When is the last time you did cardio anyway?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 10, 2004)

That depends on your definition of cardio.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Twice a day.



Ha! Yeah, you do "no cardio" twice a day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 10, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Ha! Yeah, you do "no cardio" twice a day.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 10, 2004)

Even all of Loki's dramatic marketing can't get you out on the track?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi TP!  Been a long time!

Hopefully I'll be able to start going back to the gym after Friday... I'm already attempting to get my diet in check.

How are your boys???


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Good thing you bumped this.. Where have you been TP?  How are we supposed to follow your arm routine if you never post examples?

Must be off doing cardio..


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey TP. 165 for curls?! Holy crap, that's awesome. Hope everything is going great for you.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 15, 2004)

I think he's too busy filing frivolous lawsuits to help pay for his addiction to vintage port.  After all, who needs giant biceps when youve got a hot tub, a hot wife, and a hot paycheck?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hi TP!  Been a long time!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to start going back to the gym after Friday... I'm already attempting to get my diet in check.
> 
> How are your boys???



Did I miss something?  Did you have the baby?  How is she?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 16, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35224

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36038


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good thing you bumped this.. Where have you been TP?  How are we supposed to follow your arm routine if you never post examples?
> 
> Must be off doing cardio..



Well, I gave the examples the first few weeks, and noone had any questions so....

Plus, I really have fallen off track.  For several reasons.  One is that I have been working to hard, and oversleeping, so I have only been lifting about 3 times per week.

Another is that my motivation in the gym, and getting to the gym, is hot and cold.  And I had an epiphany.  I need to get back to the point where I enjoy each and every workout.  To do this, I think I need more of an ad hoc plan.  So, I will primarily be training intensley, and only hitting each bodypart once per week.

The good news is I am really getting back some of my thickness that is the hallmark of my physique.  And my arms in particular are looking good (no suprise there given my focus).  The bad news is that I have been largely ignoring legs, and that Mono was right, and I have been enjoying the spoils of life too much, and my pants are getting tight.  I am taking a mini-vacation in about two weeks, and so after that, I will probably do a 10 day Quick Cut and then get the diet back on track before I start my winter bulk.


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey, did you get the Pipe Dreams from a flex magazine?  I read an article from flex called Pipe Dreams it was like a 7 week program as well.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, being the huge Flex "fan" that he is, i'd imagine he did...

Back to the grind, Steveo, i'm pulling my finger out now too, after a pretty marvellous summer.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2004)

Hulkk500 said:
			
		

> Hey, did you get the Pipe Dreams from a flex magazine?  I read an article from flex called Pipe Dreams it was like a 7 week program as well.



Nope, sorry.  But Rob is right, I do love Flex.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Yes, being the huge Flex "fan" that he is, i'd imagine he did...
> 
> Back to the grind, Steveo, i'm pulling my finger out now too, after a pretty marvellous summer.


You still all cut from last spring?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Nope, sorry.  But Rob is right, I do love Flex.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You still all cut from last spring?



Nah, not really. Lost overall 18lbs, but slowly putting it back on. I'll probably explain the reasons in full in a journal i'm considering throwing up on here to keep my motivation.

I've even started watching training videos and looking at the mags and shit again in order to keep my focus!

I mean really, for fucks sake, Rob...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

Magazines?  That's pretty hard up. 

Too much beer this summer eh?


----------



## Robboe (Sep 17, 2004)

I feel ashamed.

And yes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 29, 2004)

TP, on vacation again?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2004)

He's been MIA for a while now.  Too busy at work to come out and play


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2004)

Swamped, plus yeah, I was on vacation last week.

Also, I am a fat slob, and my diet began on Monday.  No more, gulp, wine, no more yummy foods, and my fat ass back to the gym on a regular basis.  I let gluttony get the best of me, and now I am one focused fat-ass.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 6, 2004)

Whats doin TP.  I see you had a fairly enjoyable summer (everyone seems to fall off the bandwagon during the summer).  Just stoppin in to say hi and see if your still around.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey, Yan, long time no speak!  How's by you?  You hanging around more?


----------



## Yanick (Oct 6, 2004)

dude, i'm always lurking on avantlabs, no matter if i'm active on any forums or not, i always like to learn and keep up with everything.  Hoping to be around IM more often, even thinking of starting up a journal (i'm doing more powerlifting stuff now).  Hope everything is good with you, good luck with your new diet and try and keep this thing updated your journals are always interesting.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Swamped, plus yeah, I was on vacation last week.
> 
> Also, I am a fat slob, and my diet began on Monday.  No more, gulp, wine, no more yummy foods, and my fat ass back to the gym on a regular basis.  I let gluttony get the best of me, and now I am one focused fat-ass.


Slacker 

Nice to see you back!


----------



## Monolith (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## butterfly (Oct 25, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Did I miss something?  Did you have the baby?  How is she?


 can't believe you didn't know!

Oh well, you can make it up to me by helping me remember what to do to get back on my diet  

(My computer crashed BIG TIME and I lost all my previous diets and workouts    )


----------

